# want a stabilizer for my apc ups back-ups Rs 1000



## Ayyoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Dear friends....

I am from Kerala, I recently brought a brand new assembled PC.i bought *APC Back-Ups Rs 1000 ups*.Its a 1Kva ups. Now i have got a major problem within in a week of time my powerchute has *logged 90 under-voltage* situations. so its kinda real disturbing, and am afraid of getting my ups or system damaged due to this problem

i have set my powerchute to low sensitivity. and the highest input voltage i have ever logged in powerchute is below 180.. and sometime the *voltage gets as low as 125 to 130*..:eeksign::eeksign: and to add horror sometimes we get strong and frequent power fluctuations here. The voltage is constantly low around 140 and 150 from 5:00 pm to 11:00 pm. Am in deeeeeeep trouble, Please help me people.

*Please suggest me a good stabilizer as soon as possible.* 
I have a budget of Rs 4000 ( add some or Take some ) but give the best solution. Please.............................

Please would anyone help me with this.....
I am desperately in need of a solution....

*PLEASE HELP ME GUYS*
Thanks in advance


----------



## baiju (May 8, 2011)

What you need is a constant voltage transformer (CVT) or a servo stabilizer. Google CVT kerala to know about manufacturers.


----------

